# GROW HOPS!!!



## NorthernWinos (Nov 15, 2007)

Ihave been hearing..."The price of beer is rising"......Firstit was ethanol driving up the price of the barley....Now they say there are not enough hops in the country.


So...if your grape crop fails or doesn't winter over...grow some hops. They said it will be 3 years before there is enough hops to meet demand.


----------



## geocorn (Nov 15, 2007)

You should see what I see from the distributors. Hops are being rationed! Makes me happy that I don't sell beer supplies. I am sure they will have a lot of unhappy customers.


----------



## Dean (Nov 15, 2007)

Tell me about it! Hops prices here have gone up about 400%! EEK! There was a huge fire that wiped out a lot of the lager hops at a suppliers warehouse, and blight hit the Northwest crops. Of course this doesn't really affect ale drinkers, since Ale hops haven't really been affected. However, Lager style hops (Germany, Czech Republic, Canada, USA) are being affected by a massive shortage. They say it will take about 3 years to get caught back up on supply. It's a very sad time for brewers everywhere.

Heck, I've just finished making a lagering setup only to find out that I can hardly find the hops I need.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 16, 2007)

Where the hell is AAAStinkie...I know he had a crop planted. He can corner the market here


----------



## grapeman (Jan 11, 2008)

Dean said:


> Tell me about it! Hops prices here have gone up about 400%! EEK! There was a huge fire that wiped out a lot of the lager hops at a suppliers warehouse, and blight hit the Northwest crops. Of course this doesn't really affect ale drinkers, since Ale hops haven't really been affected. However, Lager style hops (Germany, Czech Republic, Canada, USA) are being affected by a massive shortage. They say it will take about 3 years to get caught back up on supply. It's a very sad time for brewers everywhere.
> 
> Heck, I've just finished making a lagering setup only to find out that I can hardly find the hops I need.




They are in short supply indeed. On a tour of a small brewery I came across this pile in the corner of a cool storage room. What are in the boxes piled there? HOPS! Drooolll.


----------



## smurfe (Jan 11, 2008)

I thought about growing some and know a few do around here. I don't know if I have the right climate to grow though. I will say that even though there isn't really much of a shortage of Ale hops, it looks like most suppliers have raised the prices of those along with Lager hops. The place I buy hops from will only sell them by the ounce. No pound orders anymore.


----------

